# What is a 1990 Burley Duet worth?



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a friend who offered me a 1990 Burley Duet. The bike is in good shape but has a bent rear rim from a pothole. The wheel is true but you can feel it pulsating when braking. My 7 year old son is almost big enough for it so if the price is fair I might just sit on it for a year until it fits.

I can get it for $400 so any advise would be welcome.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Umm...*

If you don't want it for $400, let me know and I'll take it off of his hands. As long as it is in reasonable condition, it sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

